# Solved: cxtpls.exe



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

This is WinME System.
How do I get rid of this bug?
When I go to:system tools>system information>help&support>software enviroment>running task,this little guy shows up,can I delete the file from here?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Create a permanent folder either on your hard drive or in My Documents and download Hijack This: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

Close out any open web browsers
Launch the program
Hit Scan
Save the log
Then copy and paste the log into this thread

Do not attempt to fix anything yet


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks,I'll do the above when time allows this weekend.

Again,thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Youre welcome :up:


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Attached please find the log from Hijack This.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:30:30 PM, on 11/28/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THRUSTMASTER\THRUSTMAPPER\TMTMTSR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CXTPLS\CXTPLS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/gw/home.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://gateway.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gateway.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CXTPLS\CXTPLS.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMRUNONCE] c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThrustTSR] C:\Program Files\Thrustmaster\Thrustmapper\TMTMTSR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSCONFIG.exe /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://gateway.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {3CC943C7-3C99-11D4-8135-0050041A5144} (RunExeActiveX.UserControl1) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\HelpSpot\RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I will ask a Moderator to analyze your log 

Hang tight :up:


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CXTPLS\CXTPLS.DLL*

Restart to safe mode and delete the C:\PROGRAM FILES\*CXTPLS* folder.

How to start your computer in safe mode


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Here's the new log after the fix's
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:41:51 PM, on 11/28/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THRUSTMASTER\THRUSTMAPPER\TMTMTSR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ASFTETAB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOUPDATE\AUTOUPDATE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINUPDTL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UNICIN04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/gw/home.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://gateway.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gateway.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMRUNONCE] c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThrustTSR] C:\Program Files\Thrustmaster\Thrustmapper\TMTMTSR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpppta] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\hpppta.exe /ICON
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [o87g36U] ASFTETAB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "c:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winupdtl] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\winupdtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ZzomRWYmP] UNICIN04.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://gateway.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {3CC943C7-3C99-11D4-8135-0050041A5144} (RunExeActiveX.UserControl1) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\HelpSpot\RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe I'm wrong (unless it's the cold medicine kicking in) but I see new entries that I didn't spot before.

Mainly these:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "c:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winupdtl] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\winupdtl.exe

I will double check with flrman1

Once the log is clean, I'd recommend updating Internet Explorer to version 6


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Cheeseball81 for taking the time.
Also check this one out: ASFTETAB.EXE


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That looks suspicious as well

Have you run Ad-Aware and SpyBot Search & Destroy?


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes both.
I also wonder about UNICIN04.EXE
Don't know why they didn't show up the first time,maybe cause I had them "unchecked".


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes that's possible

I sent a PM to the Mods to double check on that


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [o87g36U] ASFTETAB.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "c:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winupdtl] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\winupdtl.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ZzomRWYmP] UNICIN04.EXE*

Restart to safe mode.

How to start your computer in safe mode

First in safe mode click on My Computer. 
Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options. 
Select the View Tab. 
Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders. 
Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option. 
Click Apply then OK. Click Yes to confirm.

Now find and delete these files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*winupdtl.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*WINUPDT.EXE*
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*ASFTETAB.EXE*
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*UNICIN04.EXE*

Delete this folder:

c:\Program Files\*AutoUpdate*

Also in safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

OK new Hijack this log
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 4:50:17 PM, on 11/28/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR16.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB03.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THRUSTMASTER\THRUSTMAPPER\TMTMTSR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/gw/home.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://gateway.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gateway.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMRUNONCE] c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThrustTSR] C:\Program Files\Thrustmaster\Thrustmapper\TMTMTSR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpppta] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PrecisionScan\PrecisionScan\hpppta.exe /ICON
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://gateway.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {3CC943C7-3C99-11D4-8135-0050041A5144} (RunExeActiveX.UserControl1) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\HelpSpot\RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Also "System Restore" hasn't been working.Haven't tried it while we've been working on it today.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Clean! :up:


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks a ton.Is it a good idea to go to Microsoft and down load new updates?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

If you have IE open, go up top to "Tools", then Windows Updates
It will then scan for updates

Internet Explorer 6 might probably be listed as one of the first Critical Updates


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it would be best to download all critical updates it lists.
IE6 usually comes up as a separate one first.

Another good program to have is Spyware Blaster:
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

It provides great protection against spyware :up:


----------



## WDP (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry for the wait but I downloaded the Microsoft update #1 with Explorer6 and the Outlook Express update. Thanks again,we'll cautiously proseed from here.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome :up:


----------



## dariow (Dec 5, 2004)

My problem seemed to go away after I bought the McAfee 2005 Internet Suite. Do we know which web page or software causes that problem?

That spyware was a major pain in the butt.


----------



## Greggumz (Dec 14, 2002)

I KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS ANNOYING CXTPLS.EXE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Open My computer, it may take a while to load. Then click tools (on the top menu), then folder options, then click the view tab, and check the "show hidden folders". Then click OK. Go to C:\Program Files\cxtpls folder. And there you will find UNINSTALL!!!!!!! UNISTALL THAT PEICE OF CRAP. And it should be fixed, spread the word plz!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Greg
Welcome to TSG :up: 

I will ask a Mod to split these threads and someone will assist you


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey, cheeseball81, I don't see a reason to "split the thread". But I'll *close* it since it's solved. 

Love the hat, Happy Holidays!


----------

